# CPC-A looking for job in VA, willing to relocate



## jew61 (Jun 7, 2012)

julie_wray2002@yahoo.com

Julie Wray

Objective:

To work as a medical coder and learn and utilize my skills to be the best at what I do.
 Summary:

Medical Records Technician
CPC-A
I have worked with paper medical records and electronic medical records.  I am also familiar with Release of Information practices and guidelines as well as microfilmed medical records. 
I have worked for a community hospital, a nursing home, and a geriatric, psychiatric hospital.
I started out as a file clerk and worked my way to secretary and then on to medical records technician.  I have returned to college and taken classes towards an Associates Degree as a Medical Office Specialist.
I am a reliable worker and always early for everything.  I am a fast learner and a team player.  I work well with others and am very dependable.

Skills and Accomplishments:

CPC-A  
05/19/2012 
	I passed the national certification exam by AAPC for CPC. 
Employee of the Month  
02/2008 
	My assistant manager at Wal-Mart nominated me for this award.

Other Skills and Accomplishments:
Type 50 wpm
Proficient in Microsoft Word, Excel, Outlook, and familiar with Access
Combined total of more than 3 years of Medical Records experience
[Skill or Accomplishment]

Professional Experience:

03/2011— present 
Piedmont Geriatric Hospital  
Burkeville, VA 
Medical Records Technician – Administrative Office Specialist II
I am responsible for the assembly new patient charts, assembly and audit all discharged patient charts, various audits (new admissions, patient abuse, discharges, physician orders, and pharmacy orders), all release of information, clinic abstracts for patient trips, upkeep of discharged patients and microfilm, updating new forms, and some data entry.  

09/2010— 02/2011 
Heritage Hall 
Blackstone, VA

Medical Records Technician
I was responsible for assembling new charts, charting heights and weights for patients, unloading the supply truck and distributing supplies, ensuring the forms were stocked on units, and placing and removing air mattresses for patients. 

02/2010— 09/2010 
Marino’s Italian Restaurant 
Burkeville, VA

Server
My duties included customer service, answering phones, taking orders, and serving food. 

04/2008— 02/2010 
Centra Southside Community Hospital  
Farmville, VA

Medical Records Technician
My duties here included filing, answering phones, customer service, assembling outpatient, outpatient surgery, emergency room, and inpatient charts, scanning and indexing electronic health records, some release of information, and use of microfilm machine. 


Education:


Degrees:

08/2009— still attending  
Southside Virginia Community College 
Keysville, VA 
	Associate’s Degree in Applied Science – Medical Office Specialization

Certifications:

05/2012— ongoing  
AAPC 
VA 
CPC-A 
Awards

Employee of the Month, 2010

Professional and Community Memberships:

AAPC



Personal Interests:

Learning all I can about medical coding and applying it to a career. Willing to relocate if necessary

References:

References available upon request.


----------

